# Cool dorian video



## ASHOP (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6OGMjwKEgM


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 16, 2009)

ALIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6OGMjwKEgM



I have been watching alot of you-tube vids recently. Mainly Ronnie Coleman in the gym etc. Dorian is one of the greats. Thanks for posting... its always good to see some of the greats in the gym.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 17, 2009)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have been watching alot of you-tube vids recently. Mainly Ronnie Coleman in the gym etc. Dorian is one of the greats. Thanks for posting... its always good to see some of the greats in the gym.



DORIAN was a great champion I've always admired. He define's hardcore.


----------

